# Thai Anabol (DBOL) info for anyone looking for it..



## Big J (Jun 6, 2005)

Some good info for you bros doing DBOL research...








Heres how you spot fakes,  take your thumb and press hard againt the pill.if it is fake it will crumble easy into powder.the real ones are hard to break and if you can break them they will crumble into chunks not powder. The surface of the pill should be relative smooth as well.







The pink ones are Anabol (Dianabol) and the yellow ones are Stanabol (Winstrol). These are very popular right now. They are 5 mg tabs and they sell for less than 30 cents a tab 





Description 

Dianabol was originally developed by John Ziegler and released by Ciba in 1956. It has had a long stint of popularity since then, especially in the US. Until the late 70's methandrostenolone was all the rave. Perhaps the most popular steroid ever. Known users include every Mr.Olympia from Scott to Zane. Of course the doses used have severely increased since then. Its popularity was also the cause of its demise. Almost a decade ago now the original D-bol was discontinued when the FDA drew the conclusion that its therapeutic uses were minimal compared to the amount of bodybuilders who were using it. But methandrostenolone has never been out of circulation really. Especially the Russians appeared quite fond of it and Russian D-bol is one of the best and most marketed forms of the substance methandrostenolone today.  

Methandrostenolone is without a doubt one of the best, if not the best product for people who compete in non-aerobic oriented sports. It promotes drastic protein synthesis, enhances glycogenolysis (repletion of glycogen after exercise) and stimulates strength in a very direct and fast-acting way. It may be less useful to those competing in aerobic events as it also diminishes cell respiration1. But methandrostenolone manifests itself in a distinct manner : rapid and fast-acting build-up of strength and mass is noticed. That's why its often used at the beginning of cycle consisting of mostly injectables like long-acting testosterone esters and nandrolone. Since the effects of such drugs don't fully come out for the first 10-15 days, methandrostenolone is dosed in to provide immediate and visible results. It has a rather weak androgenic component and an obviously quite strong and visible anabolic component. Its effects are largely non-AR mediated, which is documented by its rather low influence on the natural endocrine system2 and the fact that it decreases rather than increases red blood cell content in the blood. Which means that one worry users of Dianabol, especially short term, needn't fear is the dramatic shutdown of natural testosterone production as is often the case with very androgenic compounds. Of course this effect is dose-dependent. It still has a mild androgenic component, meaning in high doses (30+ mg daily) androgen-mediated side-effects can be noted (acne, male pattern hair loss).  

Because of its fast effects, immense popularity and the increasing "more-is-better" sentiment among bodybuilders, increasingly high doses are indeed being used and recommended. One has to wonder about the logic of such recommendations however, since high dose urine-analysis showed portions of unmetabolized compounds were being excreted3. In simpler terms that means that with higher doses, higher amounts of unchanged methandrostenolone were being excreted in the urine. This would indicate that the current stance needs to be reviewed and that smaller doses, taken multiple times per day would deliver better results and maximal use of the steroid. Dianabol simply is highly effective in low doses(25-40 mg ed). Som say Anadrol, a comparable steroid to methandrostenolone, is better, but its taken in doses of 50-150 mg. If one was to take methandrostenolone in those doses better gains could be expected. Methandrostenolone is also a lot safer in as opposed to the highly toxic and progestagenic anadrol. If one takes into account that the half-life of methandrostenolone in the body is only 3-6 hours, this theory makes even more sense. So taking your daily dose spread over 3 or 4 doses may elicit a better effect than only 1 or 2 doses. Methandrostenolone is quite effective in these lower doses by the way. Milligram for Milligram its more powerful than a testosterone ester, generally considered the best mass-builder.  

A few notes there need to be made however. Not everyone should try and spread their doses out over multiple servings. First of all there is a slightly lower efficacy to take into account here as well due to two characteristics. The first being that you feed the total amount to the liver in smaller portions, yet the liver still manages to metabolize the same amount. Percentage wise that means less methandienone would make it through totally. The second would be that the peak levels aren't quite as high since no large doses are taken all at once. These two facts make it hard to recommend that just anyone take multiple doses. People who take moderate to low doses of ONLY methandrostenolone should probably opt for a single morning dose. This delivers a higher peak level and more survival of your only steroid. It also, due to the short half-life, makes the drug clear the body before the body produces its largest dose of natural testosterone, the early hours of sleep. Combined with the already mild effect at the AR, you could keep a good amount of your gains when using clomid or Nolvadex post-cycle. For those using it in conjunction with other, mostly injectable steroids, two doses seems to be the better choice, if you are taking in excess of 40 mg a day perhaps even three doses.  

This is usually the case for fast-acting substances, they have short half-lives. Which brings us to the point of prolonged use. The general concensus is that methandrostenolone should never be used more than 6 weeks on end due its strong hepatoxic effects. Being largely an oral compound, its also 17-alpha-alkylated to help it survive the liver upon first pass. Liver values are elevated over a short period of time4, making long-term use a very dangerous affair. Liver values should return to normal quite fast after discontinuation however since the effects are so short-lived. Other risks associated with the use of methandrostenolone include the apparition of estrogenic side-effects because it interacts rather well with the aromatase enzyme on account of its methylated properties. It is therefore best used in conjunction with an anti-estrogen. Gynocomastia, high blood pressure, salt and water retention and mild cases of acne are therefore not uncommon.  

Its methylated properties (17-methyl group) does have several positive characteristics of course. Why else would they add this group? The main purpose of course it to make sure less of the methandrostenolone is affected by hepatic breakdown when taken orally. But apparently it also decreases the affinity of the drug to SHBG (sex-hormone binding globulin), a sex steroid binding protein that takes up as much as 98% of testosterone. Testosterone that can't be used to build muscle. Since methandrostenolone does not bind to this protein easily, its quite an active substance, no doubt accounting for its fast and immediately visible action. Dianabol also does not affect cholesterol levels to a high degree in moderate doses5, and it seems to help an athlete stock up on potassium6. This is particularly beneficial taking into account the amount of sodium its estrogenic effects store as well.  

We hinted at the short time of activity methandrostenolone possesses. This means that despite its immediate, fast and explosive gains in both strength and mass, they are quite hard to maintain. Often the bulk of mass is lost shortly after discontinuation, making it most unsuitable for those looking to gain and keep quality muscle. An injectable may suppress some of these obviously flawed characteristics, but the 5 mg tabs remain the trend. With its high capacity to survive breakdown in the liver this understandably. Orally its perhaps the most powerful, although in the strength of effects it still can't hold a candle to androl. But its cheaper and safer than the aforementioned of course.  

In light of the evidence presented, we conclude that the best use for methandrostenolone is short-term, for 5-6 weeks, at the beginning of a longer bulking stack (10+ weeks), preferably injectable, to kickstart gains and strength. Its effects are largely non-AR mediated and it aromatizes quite well, which leaves it with limited stacking partners, The best candidates are of course nandrolone and testosterone. It should be taken in doses no higher than 50 mg (20-40 mg being the norm) ,spread over multiple doses for maximum effects in stacks and a single morning dose when taken by itself. D-bol remains a favorite today however, that's a fact that cannot be argued.  

Stacking and Use:  

I needn't really expand too much, since most of the conclusion were drawn in that last paragraph. Dianabol is a methylated compound with a certain toxicity, so in the interest of safety you wouldn't use it longer than 6 weeks on end, 8 weeks at the absolute maximum and only under supervision of a medical professional who can monitor your liver values. Because it heavily aromatizes its not particularly useful during cutting and with 6-8 weeks of use maximum, that leaves but two options. Either stacking it with another, injectable, compound that can be used for longer terms (beginning of stack when other compound is least active) or you would do multiple short cycles. In that case one would take off at least as long as he was on during a cycle, preferably longer. Like 6 weeks on, followed by 6-10 weeks off. These multiple cycles were all the fashion among pro bodybuilders in the 70's with very decent results.  

When stacking with a longer-acting product, such as testosterone enanthate or cypionate, Deca or Equipoise, the best use is early on in the stack. Dianabol is a very fast-acting steroid and most injectables don't start showing their real value for 2-3 weeks. That makes it particularly useful to kick off a cycle with.  



The pink ones are Anabol (Dianabol) and the yellow ones are Stanabol (Winstrol). These are very popular right now. They are 5 mg tabs and they sell for less than 30 cents a tab. 
It's most readily stacked with Deca-Durabolin or Primobolan, perhaps even Equipoise. Usually an injection of 200-400 mg/week combined with 30-40 mg of Dianabol everyday. In some cases testosterone was used in conjunction with anyone of these stacks. For short term use oral Primobolan made a good match, and in lesser ways an oral Winstrol. Both provide a mild, lean foundation for the Dianabol and both are also 17-alpha alkylated, warranting short-term use. Since Dianabol has little Androgen receptor activity, it functions particularly synergistic with compounds that have a strong Androgen receptor activity as is the case for all the aforementioned.  

Along the lines of secondary products an anti-aromatase like Cytadren or Arimidex may be useful. When stacked with Deca, the choice for a receptor antagonist like Clomid or Nolvadex is perhaps a wiser choice. Perhaps even a combination of both. Dianabol aromatizes rather heavily, which means in a stack with another aromatizing compound the risk for gyno remains high and water retention is virtually a fact. Post-cycle the use of Clomid or Nolvadex can be employed to boost natural testosterone production. There is quite some circulating estrogen post-cycle that causes prolonged negative feedback, clomid or Nolvadex would solve that problem and help you retain more of your gains.  

References  

1 Serakovskii S, Mats'koviak I., Effect of methanedienone (methandrostenolone) on energy processes and carbohydrate metabolism in rat liver cells, Farmakol Toksikol 1981 Mar-Apr;44(2):213-7  

2 Blasberg ME, Langan CJ, Clark AS., The effects of 17 alpha-methyltestosterone, methandrostenolone, and nandrolone decanoate on the rat estrous cycle, Physiol Behav 1997 Feb;61(2):265-72  

3 Harrison LM, Fennessey PV., Methandrostenolone metabolism in humans: potential problems associated with isolation and identification of metabolites, Steroid Biochem 1990 Aug 14;36(5):407-14  

4 Nesterin MF, Budik VM, Narodetskaia RV, Solov'eva GI, Stoianova VG., Effect of methandrostenolone on liver morphology and enzymatic activity, Farmakol Toksikol 1980 Sep-Oct;43(5):597-601  

5 Romics L, Bretan M, Szigeti A, Varsanyi-Nagy M., Effect of methandrostenolone on serum triglyceride and cholesterol levels in diabetic patients, Acta Med Acad Sci Hung 1975, 32(1): 27-34  

6 Hervey GR, Hutchinson I, Knibbs AV, Burkinshaw L, Jones PR, Norgan NG, Levell MJ., Anabolic" effects of methandienone in men undergoing athletic training., Lancet 1976 Oct 2;2(798:699-702  



Description 

"Dianabol (1 7-alpha-methyl-1 7beta-hydroxil-androsta-1.4dien-3-on) is an orally applicable steroid with a great effect on the protein metabolism. The effect of Dianabol promotes the protein synthesis, thus it supports the buildup of protein. This effect mani-fests itself in a positive nitrogen balance and an improved well-be-ing. Dianabol has a very strong anabolic and androgenic effect which manifests itself in an enormous buildup of strength and muscle mass in its users. Dianabol is simply a "mass steroid" which works quickly and reliably. A weight gain of 2 - 4 pounds per week in the first six weeks is normal with Dianabol. The additional body weight consists of a true increase in tissue (hyper-trophy of muscle fibers) and, in particular, in a noticeable retention of fluids. Dianabol aromatizes easily so that it is not a very good drug when one works out for a competition. Excessive water reten-tion and aromatizing can be avoided in most cases by simultaneously taking Nolvadex and Proviron so that some athletes are able to use Dianabol until three to four days before a competition. An effective daily dose for athletes is around 15-40 mg/day. The dosage of Dianabol taken by the athlete should always be coordinated with his individual goals. Steroid nov-ices do not need more than 15-20 mg of Dianabol per day since this dose is sufficient to achieve exceptional results over a period of 8-10 weeks. When the effect begins to slow down in this group after about eight weeks and the athlete wants to continue his treatment, the dosage of Dianabol should not be increased but an injectable steroid such as Deca-Durabolin in a dosage of 200 mg/week or Primobolan in a dosage of 200 mg/week should be used in addition to the Dianabol dose; or he may switch to one of the two above-mentioned compounds. The use of testosterone is not recommended at this stage as the athlete should leave some free play for later. For those either impatient or more advanced, a stack of Dianabol 20-30 mg/day and Deca-Durabolin 200-400 mg/day achieves miracles. Those who are more interested in strength and less in body mass can combine Dianabol with either Oxandrolone or Winstrol tablets. The additional intake of an injectable steroid does, however, clearly show the best results. To build up mass and strength, Sustanon or Testosterone enanthate at 250-mg+/week and/ or Deca-Durabolin 200 at mg +/week are suitable. To prepare, for a competition, Dianabol has only limited use since it causes distinct water retention in many athletes and due to its high conversion rate into estrogen it complicates the athlete's fat breakdown. Those of you without this problem or who are able to control it by taking Nolvadex or Proviron, in this phase should use Dianabol together with the proven Parabolan, Winstrol Depot, Masteron, Oxandrolone, etc.  

Since Dianabol's half-life time is only 3.2 - 4.5 hours (1) application at least twice a day is necessary to achieve a somewhat even concen-tration of the substance in the blood. It is recommended that the tablets be taken during meals so that pos-sible gastrointestinal pains can be avoided. Dianabol reaches the blood after 1-3 hours. A simple application of only 10 mg results in a 5-fold increase in the average testosterone concentration in the male.Women should not use Dianabol because, due to its distinct andro-genic component, considerable virilization symptoms can occur. Although Dianabol has many potential side effects, they are rare with a dosage of up to 20 mg/day. Since Dianabol is I 7-alpha alky-lated it causes a considerable strain on the liver. In high dosages and over a longer period of time, Dianabol is liver-toxic. Even a dosage of only 10 mg/day can increase the liver values; after discontinu-ance of the drug, however, the values return to normal. Since Dianabol quickly increases the body weight due to high water re-tention, a high blood pressure and a faster heartbeat can occur, some-times requiring the intake of an antihypertensive drug such as Catapresan. Additive intake of Nolvadex and Proviron might be necessary as well, since Dianabol strongly converts into estro-gens and in some athletes causes gynecomastia ("bitch tits") or worsens an already existing condition. Because of the strongly androgenic component and the conversion into dihydrotestosterone, Dianabol, in some athletes, can trigger a seri-ous acne vulgaris on the face, neck, chest, back, and shoulders since the sebaceous gland function is stimulated. If a hereditary predispo-sition exists Dianabol can also accelerate a possible hair loss which again can be explained by the high conversion of the substance into dihydrotestosterone. Another disadvantage is that, after discontinuance of the compound, a considerable loss of strength and mass often occurs since the water stored during the intake is again excreted by the body. In high dosages of 5 0 mg +/day aggres-sive behavior in the user can occasionally be observed which, if it only refers to his workout, can be an advantage. In order toavoid uncontrolled actions, those who have a tendency to easily lose, their temper should be aware of this characteristic when taking a high D-bol dosage. Despite all of these possible symptoms Dianabol instills in most athletes a "sense of well-being anabolic" which improves the mood and appetite and in many users, together with the ob-tained results, leads to an improved level of consciousness and a higher self-confidence.  

The price for a 1000-package lies around $500 - $1000 on the black market.


----------



## GFR (Jun 6, 2005)

Very nice information.....We need more of threads like this


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 6, 2005)

mmm, Candy


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2005)

Seuss approved.


----------



## Big J (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm glad you guys find the post useful! I got a new digi cam a while back, so i figured what better way to test out the macro function by snapping a few pics of The Cat in the Hat.


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 7, 2005)

great post bro, i'm on these right now so it was an interesting read, especially enjoyed the photos (cat in the hat, lol) and the talks of how to spot fakes, very useful info indeed!


----------



## musclepump (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## hari007 (May 24, 2008)

Wat Up Bro, I Was Wondering Do These Shape, Color, And Picture Only Are For 5mg, Or Is There A 10mg Look Alike, Plus If Not Similar Wat Does The 10mg Look Like, Wat Color, Size?? Thank You !!


----------

